# Microskiff Vacation Spots



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll go first

Jensen’s Twin Palms Resort

15107 Captiva Dr, 
Captiva, FL 33924
(239) 472-5800

http://www.gocaptiva.com/marina-accom.htm

Rating – I’d give this one an 8.5 overall

This is a cool resort and marina on Captiva Island we stayed at a few years ago. This is a true old school Florida vacation spot that has been around for a long time. It is a grouping of smaller bungalows with a marina behind it. They are older places, but were very clean and most had full kitchens and screened in porches. The owners here, brothers I believe, are some of the nicest people you will meet, and they run a little store with tackle and live shrimp, and fuel at the marina. They allow you to put all your purchases on your room account, but then they didn’t charge me for half of the stuff I got. I actually argued to pay more, lol, but they insisted they kept track of it all and I didn’t owe anything else.

The marina was great, we fished off of it at night, and had the boat tied up for a few days there. They didn’t end up charging me for that either. The area around has some great fishing for both inshore and near shore, and even offshore if you wish. The only real downsides, and the reason I gave it an 8.5 instead of 9 are room proximity and a ramp. The room we stayed in was right up against the road so we heard cars at night, not terrible, but not pleasant, so just make sure you aren’t in that bungalow. 
They don’t have an onsite ramp, and the only one on the island will charge you $20 for a launch and retrieve, but they won’t let you leave your trailer there. So basically you have to launch your boat and while one guy drives it back to the marina, another person has to drive the trailer back to the resort. 

The rates aren’t terrible by Captiva standards; we had another couple with us so splitting it made it pretty cheap, I think it was around $180 a night for a 2 bed/1 bath. If we went now with the whole family we would get our own bungalow, but even then it’s cheaper than most hotels in the area.

Our kitchen


From the outside looking at the screened patio


The marina


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The Harbor Inn & Marina

307 NW North River Dr.
Stuart, FL 34994
(772) 692-1200

www.harborinnandmarina.com/

Rating – I’d give it a 7 Overall

This little hotel is right on the St. Lucie River and was a cool and inexpensive place to stay for a few days. If memory serves we paid less then $80 a night for a waterfront room. It is a much older hotel and the rooms were a bit dated and worn, but the gentleman who checked us in told us they are slowly renovating each room. Behind the hotel is a large marina that you can rent a slip in, or just fish off the dock. We didn’t get to fish off the dock for long but we were getting decent sized snapper. They do not have onsite bait, or a ramp, but they are not too far away. The ramp is at a park across the river, and if you want to get bait there is a shack that sells shrimp on the end of a huge marina to the south. There’s tons of fishing opportunities from the flats to deep sea in this area.

The best thing about this place is a restaurant called “The Deck” that is right behind the hotel. Good food, friendly people, and on the weekends they had some pretty decent bands. We were in the room closest to the band and couldn't hear them once inside, but we sat on the patio and listened to them for a while.
The restaurant is why I rated it a 7 instead of a 6. The dated rooms brought the score down, but the staff was friendly and they did let me park my boat across the street. I would go back for a weekend, but not sure I would recommend it unless you are looking for, or used to older hotels.

Here is a picture from our patio looking out to the marina.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey FC,
This is a great idea. Hopefully our moderator will add this to a link on the MS board. This would be a very helpfull list for microskiffers to have. He could list it just as you have 
"Microskiff Vacations Spots" Great Idea


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome Idea!

Chassahowitzka, Florida (7 miles south of Homosassa)

A few options, enough to be accessible, and few enough to be limited. The area is only for shallow draft boats as the river is lined with limestone and oyster bars. The 3 miles of river before the marsh is spring-fed crystal clear water with creeks with hidden creeks. Bald eagles, Manatees, otters, and other wildlife are everywhere. The marsh is dotted with islands, creeks, hidden pockets, oyster bars. It’s one of those places that a GPS is almost useless without waypoints. Most people are afraid to leave sight of the channel markers. Look it up on Google Earth, you’ll see what I mean. 








































Chassahowitzka Campground www.chassahowitzkaflorida.com
Has tent, and RV campsites, boat ramp, camp store, etc. Restaurants, Walmart, Publix, and Homosassa are just down the road. The campground area is in a slightly improved cypress swamp so it can be wet during raining periods. There was a hotel in town, but I’m not sure if they are still open for business. 



***Or, stay with us on John’s Island. 

My website www.tampabaysightfishing.com/Chassahowitzka.php 
My mentor/partner’s site is www.bwccharters.com 

The island cabin is about 6 miles from the nearest boat ramp or road in the middle of the Chassahowitzka National Wildlife Refuge. The island was private property owned before the refuge was created, the owners maintained ownership similar to the private hunt camps in the Everglades. The cabin is limited to one small group, you get your own room and run of the island. We can provide guided fishing packages, or go at it yourself. Our game changes as the season changes; in the summer we scallop and fish for redfish in the backcountry, in the winter we fish for trout and gig at night. I’m also trying to add some hunting opportunities next year.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Hey FC,
> This is a great idea. Hopefully our moderator will add this to a link on the MS board. This would be a very helpfull list for microskiffers to have.  He could list it just as you have
> "Microskiff Vacations Spots"     Great Idea


X2

Nice photography Reckenwald!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Chassahowitzka is one of those special places for sure! Great idea for forum.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Great idea! I'm two or so months from getting my new Ankona Native and looking for places outside my home area. Also would like to know if any of these places have RV hook ups. 




> Hey guys, I started a thread on another forum and thought it would be great here to, and maybe can be made a sticky so the info is always available.
> 
> I think it would be cool to have a thread where we review vacation spots that cater to fishing and boating we have actually been to.
> 
> ...


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

La Jolla Resort Islamorada.

Boat ramp , docks , pool, bbq , kitchenettes. Varous size rooms . Nice staff and loads of places to visit.
i stayed there


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

malulani-inn.com in Bokeelia. Docks, sheltered water when the wind is howling, 15 minute run to boca grande pass or cayo costa. Old Florida, reasonable not fancy but clean and friendly. Biggest draw back is no screened outdoor spot.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

River Palm Cottages Jensen Beach. Not too much bad to say about this place. Fairly reasonable rates, clean cottages, ramps and restaurants nearby, pool, tiki hut, fishing dock, trailer storage, good fishing north and south. .. May have to reserve well in advance. Apologies to those who may feel I'm giving away a "secret". I'm sure Rufus (owner and local guide) wouldn't mind.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is the web site for River Palms in Jensen Beach.
http://www.riverpalmcottages.com


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> malulani-inn.com in Bokeelia. Docks, sheltered water when the wind is howling, 15 minute run to boca grande pass or cayo costa. Old Florida, reasonable not fancy but clean and friendly. Biggest draw back is no screened outdoor spot.


I will second Maui Lani. I have stayed there for at least a week for the past 15 years. The ramp on site is a plus and a great location to great fishing.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, this will be my last review until May or so.

The Boat House Motel

1180 Edington Place 
Marco Island, Florida 34145
(239)642-2400

http://theboathousemotel.com/

Rating – I’d give it a 6.5 overall, but I’ll explain why below.

The Motel sits right off the Marco River, just before it opens up to the gulf. During certain times of the year the fishing right from the dock is pretty great, other times not so much. The location gives you decent access to the Marco River and upper Ten thousand islands. The motel itself is older but well maintained for the most part, and has a pool right next to the dock to cool off in, or to relax while you wait for something to hit your line. The staff has always been curious and friendly on our visits.

The rates are about as cheap as you can find on Marco Island, but that’s not saying much. They have increased in price in the last 5 years or so, expect to pay between $150-200 a night, plus dockage if you take a boat. They have a private 2 bedroom gazebo on the back of the motel too, but it is dang pricey and requires a 4 day stay I believe. It has a private dock only accessible from the gazebo, but for some reason they still charge you to use it.

The main reason, besides the pricey rates, I gave it a lower rating is accessibility for boats. You can’t park a trailer on the island except at the local marina, but they wanted a ridiculous amount of money! So your only choice is to park the trailer off the island and pay less money for storage elsewhere. Basically it’s a process to get your boat to the hotel. I had to launch the boat, then someone had to stay with the boat while I dropped off the trailer at the storage yard. Upon my return I then drove the boat several miles to the motel while someone drove my car over. Marco island is a big boating community, but mostly wealthy people inhabit the island so it caters more towards them and not the guys looking for a budget vacation. 

In conclusion the motel and surrounding waters are nice, but the prices and dockage issue will have me looking at other places before I return.

Motel


View from the pool


Location


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Buchan’s Landing Resort

599 West Dearborn St.
Englewood, FL 34223
1-877-BUCHANS

www.Buchans.com

I’d rate this one 8 overall

This is an older resort that sits right on the East side of Lemon Bay, which gives it great access to fishing, both near the hotel, and to the South. It’s 4 miles north of Stump Pass, and about 12 miles North of Boca Grande. This resort is geared towards fishermen and boaters which is why I gave it an 8. The place is made up of a mix of 1,2, and 3 bedroom apartments and houses. We stayed in a 1 bedroom this go around. The room was clean and nicely decorated, but a little dated. It had a kitchen, which is a big plus, when traveling wife the family.

In the center of the resort is a small marina that is protected by a sea wall. A slip is included in the room price, which for our 1 bedroom was $110 a night. While it is great they have a marina, it does have its limitations. The marina is fairly shallow, maybe 2-3ft deep at low tide, and has a narrow path you need to enter and exit by. The docks are a bit short so I don’t think you could tie up a boat bigger then 20ft. They do allow you to park your trailer on site which is cool, and the boat ramp is only ¼ mile away and it’s a free launch.

One of the best features is the Corner Market across the street. It is actually owned by the same people, open from 6:30am – 9:00pm, and they sell live shrimp! They also sell some tackle and such, and oddly enough higher end cigars. I raised the rating to an 8 because of the marina and store across the street. 

This was our favorite spot thus far, not because of the resort, but because of the area, we really loved Englewood, and found all the local restaurants in the area were great. Ultimately we had a great time, and I would go there again, but there is one more place closer to Stump Pass we want to check out.

Living room


Kitchen


Boat Ramp


Marina


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

I would add the Chokoloskee Island RV Park. Full hook up (30 amp) RV park, mobile homes for rent, ramp, large dock, Tiki, store with tackle & bait, rec room. Only negative is no fuel. Right on Chokoloskee Bay with very nice people.


----------



## crownz134 (Aug 16, 2013)

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Terry_Desilets (Mar 26, 2014)

Brennan Harbour Resort
P.O. Box 389
308 Brennan Harbour Road
Spanish, Ontario P0P 2A0
1-888-231-1199

I would rate this as a 9/10 only because of the cost. The season is short and the rates reflect it. Boating was a 10/10. A more beautiful place is hard to find. 

Not all micro skiffs reside in Florida! In 2012 we spent a week in Canada on northern Lake Huron. Brennan Harbor Resort (brennanharbour.com) is a small fishing resort. While not cheap, it was nicely appointed and has excellent access to the lake. They have 1, 2 & 3 bedroom cabins available. Rates were $170 a night including dinner in the lodge. They do not have a launch ramp, the city dock is about a mile away. Trailer storage is provided at the resort. Gas is available dockside.

While we were not there to fish, I did spend a half day out with a guide and did quite well on Walleye, Bass and Pike. Most of our fellow residents were there solely to fish and were having exceptionally good luck.

We spent the majority of our time exploring the surrounding area with our boat, a 15' Hobie Power Skiff. The views are breathtaking. A GPS is a must have, it's easy to get confused, all of the islands look alike. We traveled about 140 miles by boat during the week. If we didn't have so many other places to visit, I would go back without a moments hesitation.

Exploring an island


Threading the needle into a harbor:


The resort from the water:


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Firecat,
Like the thread. 
Perhaps take the bull by the horns and set up a Microskiff outing at one of these places. Maybe a family event, like fish Saturday, fish fry then maybe a kickball game or dodge ball game for all. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That sounds like a cool idea, but I'm out of commission for the next 13-15 months due to going back to school. 

They were kind of doing something along those lines each year with the Islamorada to Flamingo run. Not sure when the next one is though.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> That sounds like a cool idea, but I'm out of commission for the next 13-15 months due to going back to school.
> 
> They were kind of doing something along those lines each year with the Islamorada to Flamingo run. Not sure when the next one is though.



That Flamingo to Islamorada run/trip is always Columbus Day Weekend.




We are doing a Islamorada trip this weekend, and will more than likely schedule another one for the fall. Last October a bunch of us went down to Big Pine Key, and last summer we all did the Gilbert's Key Largo trip.

I will add Kon Tiki to this list after this weekend's trip. I love that place, I have spent a bunch of time there. It's definitely my favorite place in Islamorada.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> > That sounds like a cool idea, but I'm out of commission for the next 13-15 months due to going back to school.
> >
> > They were kind of doing something along those lines each year with the Islamorada to Flamingo run. Not sure when the next one is though.
> 
> ...


I will second Kon Tiki, that place is great. We went down last fall for what ever the annual run over to Flamingo is but the park was closed due to our wonderful government. Never the less we stayed at Kon Tiki and covered as much of Islamorada as we could. We can't wait to go back down. I am hoping for a Father's Day trip. I will have to wait and see. 

If you want to fish Flamingo this time of year just do yourself a favor and trailer your skiff, fish from Flamingo and drive out of the park before you become skeeter bait.


----------



## springerscott (Jan 31, 2013)

Wanna Be Inn, Englewood Fl, Lemon Bay. Recently stayed there. Great fishing, on the water, new docks, clean rooms and great staff. Boat ramp on site and if you stay on the bay side, your boat is just steps away and in clear site. Lots of very shallow flats, stunning Keys like water, sand bars everywhere, significant tidal flow. I really enjoyed my time there and will go back.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.sugarloaflodge.net/Home.html


Sugarloaf lodge on  Sugarloaf key was a nice place to stay and unique with all of the perks it had. It is older but kept clean with dock access right out back and a tiki bar to chill at after fishing . Marina is on the grounds with bait. The ramp was a bit sketchy but it did the job. The Italian restaraunt that is on premise was very good. Inside it was updated and very modern, everything cooked fresh with a modern twist and high quality. Passing by on the road it looks old and tired, you would never know there was a very nice restaurant inside.
The fishing had lots of options with access to backcountry and ocean all within a 15 min run from the dock. The back country had some of the most beautiful flats I had ever seen. The fishing was tough while I was there but I was also focused on tarpon and nothing else.
my rating 7/10


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Thought I'd bring this up to the top as I love the idea and seeing where y'all have enjoyed!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I forgot I started this thread years ago until it was referenced recently. Anyone have additional cool vacation spots?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I stayed at big pine key fishing lodge in February and had a great time. Boat slips and a ramp on site, tons of camping spaces, and they have some cottages to rent.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I am leaving this week for the Mosquito Lagoon Fish Camp. http://www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com. $100 a night for a room with a kitchen of $150 a night for a 2 bedroom unit. Only 2 units in the camp. Dock out back to keep your boat. So I will let you know how it is. 
I have also booked a 2 bedroom house on Goat Island in the Low country of SC, right off Isle of Palms and Charleston. I have reserved it for a week in June during the flood tides. https://www.vrbo.com/313421
So those are my 2 skiff vacation spots for this year.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the fish camp, Padre. I've never stayed there, but I did the website and took the interior pics. Neat place. The owner, Brian, has forgotten more about fishing the lagoon than I'll probably ever know; he'll head you in the right direction.

When you're there, check out the houseboat he's restoring. My understanding is that it's going to be available in the future for overnights in the lagoon, which sounds awesome.

I've got a review or two of other places to post soon.

What a great idea for a thread -- glad it was resurrected.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Padre said:


> I am leaving this week for the Mosquito Lagoon Fish Camp. http://www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com. $100 a night for a room with a kitchen of $150 a night for a 2 bedroom unit. Only 2 units in the camp. Dock out back to keep your boat. So I will let you know how it is.
> I have also booked a 2 bedroom house on Goat Island in the Low country of SC, right off Isle of Palms and Charleston. I have reserved it for a week in June during the flood tides. https://www.vrbo.com/313421
> So those are my 2 skiff vacation spots for this year.


Padre, how was MLFC?

While I'm here, a quick report: I stayed this past weekend at Beso del Sol resort in Dunedin. It was mainly a beach/shelling trip with the wife, and I honestly don't know much about the fishing in the area.

The place was like a 6/10 for a serious fishing trip, 8/10 for a wife trip. Rooms were nice for the money with full-size fridges, stove, normal size coffee maker, utensils, etc. There's a pretty cool little waterfront bar (Marker 8) right downstairs. Food is fair, but drinks are strong and prices are pretty good. Also has a pool and a hot tub on the deck right on the water.

They make you park trailers in a dirt lot across the street, which didn't look especially secure. Then again, I parked my rig there for two nights with no issues. They have a dock out front with piling-type slips. It's free if you want to use it, but pretty exposed to anything but an east wind. Take long dock lines and know what you're doing tying up between pilings.

The Dunedin city marina is less than a mile away and fine for small boats. Then there's a bigger ramp (Seminole) with more parking maybe a couple more miles south. We actually launched at the mouth of the Anclote River in Tarpon Springs because we wanted to go to Anclote Key, and it was snotty and choppy. That was about a 30 minute drive with Saturday traffic. We passed Sutherland Bayou ramp on the way.

There's also an ethanol-free gas station right close to the resort, which is handy.

They have free loaner bikes, and it's an easy ride down the Pinellas trail to downtown Dunedin. Again, probably not what you'd do with your buddies, but the wife loved it. We rode in both nights for drinks and dinner.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah it was good. I would definitely stay there again. It is a great price. $100 a night and on the water. We stayed in the effeiciency and the only thing I would say about it negatively was the size of the shower. It was so small that I had to get out to turn around. (joke) But anyway, there was no one staying in the 2 bedroom apartment next to us so we had the back area to ourselves and could sit out there with music and enjoy cigars. We use the grill out there as well to grill steaks. While we were there, the wind was howling out of the SE and this dock is pretty exposed to that. I brought extra line though so I could make sure the skiff was secure. Great location being right there at the north end of the 'Goon. Here is a pic.











zthomas said:


> Padre, how was MLFC?
> 
> While I'm here, a quick report: I stayed this past weekend at Beso del Sol resort in Dunedin. It was mainly a beach/shelling trip with the wife, and I honestly don't know much about the fishing in the area.
> 
> ...


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Terry_Desilets said:


> Spanish, Ontario


Looks great, Terry. My wife is from (sorta) nearby Sault Ste Marie, Canada, and I’ve flyfished the St. Mary’s River and some nearby freshwater streams for trout, salmon and steelhead. You’ve put Spanish on my to-do list.

A spot I’d recommend is a little place called the *SeaScape Inn* on Andros Island in the Bahamas that I found while researching a bonefishing trip a few years back. It's a very modest place with a few elevated little cabanas strewn along the beach. You get there by flying into Nassau and then taking a small plane on a 20-minute flight over a 5,000 ft. trench to a tiny airport. It’s literally a step back in time to the way the Keys felt years ago when I was a kid — even more wild, actually. There’s a main building that houses a restaurant and bar, and a nice older couple serves alcohol and three squares a day. You get simple food, comfortable lodging and a jumping off point to the best bonefishing in the world. You fish all day then either take a taxi or bike to a great local conch bar to test your liver. Awesome. Downside? There is nothing to do at night except fool around and drink (is that a negative?), the doctor/deer flies can be bad, and seemingly constant winds will test your casting. I loved it and will go back, but although my wife really enjoyed it she called it a “one and done” experience. In short, it’s ideally a guy’s trip.

As for the fishing, it’s good if you DIY and potentially spectacular if you hire a local guide. My wife and I opted to fish on our own most of the time and caught our fair share — a number of them right along the beach in front of the lodge. A local I befriended pointed me to a secret spot and I waded to large schools of bones on my own. But the local guide I hired on the last day was the highlight of the trip. He was friendly and competent, and he put us on big (and I mean big) bones in some of the most gorgeous water I've ever seen. I caught several slobs and would have put quite a few more in the boat had lightning and high winds not chased us off the water before noon.

If you want to visit a spot where you’ll have multiple shots at big bones and not fight crowds or pay a small fortune to a high-end lodge, consider this little place. If you decide to go, PM me and I’ll send some tips I picked up along the way. Hell, I may decide to join you.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I've looked at that place several times shallowfish1. Maybe one day.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Make it happen, man. Life won't wait. PM me if you decide to go.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That place looks nice, but the point of this thread is to find spots you can take your skiff to. That would be a rough ride for most of us, lol.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oops. Well, I do know a guy who took a skiff over to Andros from Lauderdale by running next to a bigger boat...but I take your point. Guess I got carried away.

FWIW, the guide over there took us out in a beat-up old Dolphin, so it was like I had my skiff over there, anyway.


----------



## NoeWayJose (Dec 14, 2011)

My buddy called me and told me about this place , The rooms have great reviews

and supposedly lots of big bass 

https://www.rolandmartinmarina.com/


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

springerscott said:


> Wanna Be Inn, Englewood Fl, Lemon Bay. Recently stayed there. Great fishing, on the water, new docks, clean rooms and great staff. Boat ramp on site and if you stay on the bay side, your boat is just steps away and in clear site. Lots of very shallow flats, stunning Keys like water, sand bars everywhere, significant tidal flow. I really enjoyed my time there and will go back.


Heading there myself but rented a house a quarter mile from WnnaBe. Pulling my skiff down with me from houston. Got a ton of help from folks on the site but continuing to prepare my trip (half of the fun) so taking any insights you might have


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We are going back too and also rented a house for the end of June. Ours is directly across the intracoastal from WannaB's. There is always trout on the flats around the intracoastal and stump pass. Snook should be on the beaches and also congregate heavily around any dock lights around there at night. You can always head south 12 miles and try for a tarpon.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> We are going back too and also rented a house for the end of June. Ours is directly across the intracoastal from WannaB's. There is always trout on the flats around the intracoastal and stump pass. Snook should be on the beaches and also congregate heavily around any dock lights around there at night. You can always head south 12 miles and try for a tarpon.


Too bad You'll be there when we leave ...I'll report back though


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

el9surf said:


> http://www.sugarloaflodge.net/Home.html
> 
> 
> Sugarloaf lodge on Sugarloaf key was a nice place to stay and unique with all of the perks it had. It is older but kept clean with dock access right out back and a tiki bar to chill at after fishing . Marina is on the grounds with bait. The ramp was a bit sketchy but it did the job. The Italian restaraunt that is on premise was very good. Inside it was updated and very modern, everything cooked fresh with a modern twist and high quality. Passing by on the road it looks old and tired, you would never know there was a very nice restaurant inside.
> ...


Probably the best area in the keys imho many mangroves to get out of the wind unlike the upper keys which is wide open and can get squirrelly when the wind picks up. Plus your only 13 miles or so from Key West for the non fishing part of the family.


----------

